# Rate my Art



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Okay...
Let me tell you what I want you to rate.

I've been using an old Samsung Monitor... it has a VGA port.
My laptop, has an HDMI port.
I'm using an HDMI to VGA converter to hook my lap to my Monitor.

On my laptop... colors looks a bit grey-ish and dark. On my monitor, although a bit blurry and kind of posterized, they look warmer and with more contrast.
I've been strugling SO FRICKING LONG to match the colors on my Monitor to resemble those from my laptop with no luck. All my art, drawn on my monitor look darker on my laptop.
So I've made this rushed copy of a painting that I admire... hence not signed.
I've used my monitor to see my reference, and I've painted on my Laptop, and I'm not sure if my colors looks right.

Please, rate my colors.  Thanks in advance!
Here's the painting


Spoiler: The Painting


----------



## plasturion (Aug 13, 2019)

Colors seems ok on face, quite vivid, not too much so that's ok, around the neck i think you used too much black color to mix with skin tone, so it looks a little bit dirty(I don't like this effect but it's not that much visible here). Even hair color looks interesting. Good light, everything has a cool depth. Overall good color tone and selection and pretty girl. Feed us more! :]


----------



## toxic9 (Aug 13, 2019)

It looks pretty good.
I think you only need to improve the hair on top of her head...


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 13, 2019)

Pretty good for not having any monsters or ugly old men in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Okay...
> Let me tell you what I want you to rate.
> 
> I've been using an old Samsung Monitor... it has a VGA port.
> ...


11/10 holy frick teach me -IGN


----------



## leon315 (Aug 13, 2019)

I LIKE IT! keep drawing


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Okay...
> Let me tell you what I want you to rate.
> 
> I've been using an old Samsung Monitor... it has a VGA port.
> ...


That looks good. Getting accurate colors on any monitor is difficult, and who knows if your laptop screen is any more accurate than your monitor.
To get the most accurate colors possible out of your existing gear you should get some color test images/videos to adjust the monitor by, don't just adjust one to match the other unless you are sure that the other has pretty accurate colors already.
But as long as you're not going for hyperrealism, or doing a lot of photo and video editing, IMO it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> It looks pretty good.
> I think you only need to improve the hair on top of her head...


Testing for colors only.
Nothing serious yet.



The Real Jdbye said:


> To get the most accurate colors possible out of your existing gear you should get some color test images/videos to adjust the monitor.



I've used 240p Test Suite to calibrate the colors on the monitor.
No matter what I do, they keep looking warmer than the ones on my lap.
This results in darker colors (whwn using the monitor instead of the laptop)
So... if this looks ok to most of you, then I guess I'll leave things this way.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Can I ask you one thing? Did you go to an art school, or learn off the internet?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Can I ask you one thing? Did you go to an art school, or learn off the internet?


None of them.
Self-taught.

What I DO am studying with the Internet is coding and all that stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> None of them.
> Self-taught.
> 
> What I DO am studying with the Internet is coding and all that stuff.


neato man! I learned a lot off of the internet, but got into other things and let it slide, but I got pretty deep into it.
Thanks for responding!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> neato man! I learned a lot off of the internet, but got into other things and let it slide, but I got pretty deep into it.
> Thanks for responding!


You studying Painting and drawing?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> You studying Painting and drawing?


Yes! I've been drawing all my life, I started studying anatomy off of the internet (that sounds screwed up lol) and learned about perspective, and some other things.
I only recently got into colors, and although I get values, I just haven't practiced enough since then.
I've got a surface pro 3 for drawing, although I also have a hand-me-down wacom tablet, bamboo cth-670.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Yes! I've been drawing all my life, I started studying anatomy off of the internet (that sounds screwed up lol) and learned about perspective, and some other things.
> I only recently got into colors, and although I get values, I just haven't practiced enough since then.
> I've got a surface pro 3 for drawing, although I also have a hand-me-down wacom tablet, bamboo cth-670.


Nice.
Anatomy can be hard.

Do you know those old Max-Steel Action Figures?
They're anatomically correct.
A bit disproportionate, but accurate in muscles.
Get one, and you'll have a perfect 3D model for muscular anatomy.
Just be aware that you'll still need to learn the pivot points, some joints, and the motion for each one.

You can separate each group muscles into three:
- Thoracic
- Lumbar
- Pelvic

*ONCE YOU LEARN ANATOMY, A WHOLE WORLD OF POSSIBILITIES WILL BE AT YOUR REACH*

As for colors..  go with any digital software that you like and study Color Theory.

I've been using GIMP.
Actually, you can see an old painting of mine made with GIMP: https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-first-digital-painting-in-gimp.461086/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Nice.
> Anatomy can be hard.
> 
> Do you know those old Max-Steel Action Figures?
> ...


Thanks buddy! 
Sounds like a good idea! Have you tried Krita? It's awesome, it's free too.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Thanks buddy!
> Sounds like a good idea! Have you tried Krita? It's awesome, it's free too.


Yes... don't like it. I've tried it twice, both times hated it.
It's just not for me.

GIMP is my main go-to digital painting software.
Sketchbook is my main go-to drawing software.
Medibang is my go-to for comic and illustration inking.
Inkscape is my go-to for design and vector drawing

And I have Art-Rage Lite too, came bundled with my Wacom Tablet... it's fricking unforgivable! But I still play with it from time to time.

Krita... ugh, no thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Yes... don't like it. I've tried it twice, both times hated it.
> It's just not for me.
> 
> GIMP is my main go-to digital painting software.
> ...


Hey that's alright, there are some idiot things about Krita that I hate it for, like flood fill screws all the colors up around what you've just filled in...

I've tried Medibang and Sketchbook, but seems like you've got a pretty good system down already. I'm thinking it would be neat for me if I just drew it out on paper, and took it into an art program and did the colors. I think it would be more natural for me, I dunno.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't see much art, but I think it looks good, except the hair.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> I don't see much art, but I think it looks good, except the hair.


It's okay as long as you don't see grey-ish tones, or completely black tones.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Testing for colors only.
> Nothing serious yet.
> 
> 
> ...


There's only so much you can adjust things, the monitor settings won't go past a certain point. But you can adjust further in software.


----------



## 6adget (Aug 13, 2019)

I've made a living with my art for a little over 20 years. Mostly as a professional tattoo artist. Sacramento, Hollywood, Las Vegas, and other shit holes. I have also done a lot of freelance work, like album, and book covers. Business logo's. you get the idea. It's hard as fuck making a living off of ones creativity and art work. Nobody will ever appreciate your work like you do. you can spend days working on a piece. when you show it to someone they will look at it for 30 seconds tops, then move on. asking someone who isn't an artist what they think about your work is setting yourself up for frustration. they can tell you if they like or dislike the piece, but they are not qualified to tell you what, if anything is wrong with it. your work looks really good. hopefully you will be one of the few artists to make a living at it. If not, you still owe it to yourself to continue to create art.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> It's okay as long as you don't see grey-ish tones, or completely black tones.





6adget said:


> I've made a living with my art for a little over 20 years. Mostly as a professional tattoo artist. Sacramento, Hollywood, Las Vegas, and other shit holes. I have also done a lot of freelance work, like album, and book covers. Business logo's. you get the idea. It's hard as fuck making a living off of ones creativity and art work. Nobody will ever appreciate your work like you do. you can spend days working on a piece. when you show it to someone they will look at it for 30 seconds tops, then move on. asking someone who isn't an artist what they think about your work is setting yourself up for frustration. they can tell you if they like or dislike the piece, but they are not qualified to tell you what, if anything is wrong with it. your work looks really good. hopefully you will be one of the few artists to make a living at it. If not, you still owe it to yourself to continue to create art.




Really appreciated. But I am looking for opinions on my colors.
Again, on my laptop they look Darker in value and contrast. On my monitir they look warm and posterized. There's a huuuuge gap in values and contrast between the two screens (lap/monitor)

I wanted to know if colors look okay on _your _display.

Some already have told me that they look ok, so I guess I'll atop plating around with my monitor settings.


----------



## 6adget (Aug 13, 2019)

yes. I understood what you were asking. i'll stay out of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

6adget said:


> yes. I understood what you were asking. i'll stay out of it.


Ok... as you wish.
Congrats on your success as an artist.


----------



## 6adget (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Ok... as you wish.
> Congrats on your success as an artist.



After 20 years of touching and tattooing dirty, stinky ass motherfuckers I finally retired. I still draw for pleasure,but now i repair electronics for a living. 

I'm sure you already know this, but all but the best screens are not able to replicate color accurately. even when correctly calibrated. I still prefer to sketch on paper, but the rest I do digitally.  This is what I use, and even it isn't able to replicate color the way it should.
https://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Cintiq-21-Inch-Display-DTK2200/dp/B008HB5K5O


----------

